# Xbox 360 profiles - gamertag



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I finally got around to running a cable through the flat so the xbox is permanently connected to the net. My son has a profile on there which he uses but I want him to be able to connect to live to download demos etc. I went onto the xbox live website and made a new gamertag thinking I could associate it with the profile on there...but I can't figure out how to do it?

I've recovered the new gamertag and it loads fine but to get the current profile onto live it will only let me sign up for another gamertag. Is there away around this?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you have to subscribe to xbox live mate. pay the subscription and you can use your sons original profile and tag on xb live.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yep you need an account for each profile. If I was you Id get LIVE off ebay, its cheaper. I got a years subscription off there a while back and it was £25.00 for the code, it was all legit and they even emailed me the code pretty much instantly so I could connect straight away. If you get it else where you are looking at £40 or just under, worth having a search on there, you will find it pretty easy.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you've misunderstood me, I don't want a gold membership just the silver so he can download demos himself. I've already got live on my account, which I've been using to download them.

I made a profile for him a few years ago, which has now got all his saves on etc, I made this using the xbox. Last night I made a gamertag on the xbox website, which I then wanted to link to the profile on the xbox. But it won't let me, just gives me the option to join xbox live and I have to go through the process of creating a gamertag again!

I can recover the gamertag I made last night but that obviously creates a new profile on the xbox so doesn't have his saves etc. Unless there's a way to move the save from one profile to another?

Is that abit clearer?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Hmmm, this has me thinking now. Sounds complicated. You can save anything on the hard drive to a memory card, but Im not sure if you can copy and paste it as it were over to an existing profile.

I dont think you can do what you want to do. I think all you can do is allow the existing profile on to live. When you do this it will let you decide what kind of live membership you require.

I cant think of anything else you can do, someone else may know, but really I think that you will have to get the silver membership through his account that already exists on your HD, I dont think you can combine it with the thing you created on the website.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah it's weird how MS haven't allowed this, from what I've been trying to find out. I made the gamertag on the website to save typing it all in on the controller but it seems to have backfired. I'll do some more googling and see if I can copy the saves over to the new profile 

Well it seems you can copy the saved game data over, although not tried yet but not achievements  I don't think he has much to transfer as he never sticks with one game for long enough. Might just be easier to scrap the old profile and just use the new one


----------

